# RuddeDogg



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Do you have any recipes for cooking Deer?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep.......*

Look back in the recipes I have posted. There are some good deer recipes. If they are not to your liking drop me a pm and I'll look through the others that I have.


----------

